
Obfuscation: how leaving a trail of confusion can beat online surveillance - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/24/obfuscation-users-guide-for-privacy-and-protest-online-surveillance
======
jmnicolas
If we all use the same obfuscation apps it's too easy to be countered. I think
each of us need to develop it's own obfuscation method.

